# Can't find backflow preventer



## iamkk77 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi All, 
This is my first post in this forum. I moved into this house recently. I am looking into winterizing my underground sprinkler system but I cannot find the backflow preventer valve. I can see the zone valves with solenoids in an underground box, but no sight of the above ground backflow preventer. Any ideas on how to drain out the water DIY ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

It's typically very near your water meter.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Mine is on the side of the house but living in Calgary, I could see them putting it underground to prevent freezing.


----------



## Atlanticlawn (Jun 30, 2018)

Some older systems simply do not have a backflow installed.


----------

